# The acid is eating away at my skin!!!



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Seriously it is!! I got bombed and not by anyone on the forum but my old photography teacher! lol. He does photoshoots for a cigar magazine in FL and they give him these boxes to use but after he's done he has no use for them. So today he came up to teach a class in DC and I was expecting just a few and here he got me a whole box full of Acids and 3 singles. I heard of Comacho and Don Pepin but not the other (Aurora). Oh and he gave me a cool ashtray as well!

If anyone wants a few of the acids, then let me know. Thats alot for me and as of now they're sitting in the box in a zip lock bag with 2 humi packs at 67% since I can't mix them with my other sticks. I don't have access to the rolodex or to see anyone's address or even access to the FT/FS section that I hear about.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice hit Bro!!! Nice pics also.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice hit, great pictures. Let us know what you think of those Acids.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

The La Aurora is a great cigar!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

The Earthiness is a great smoke !!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks! I'm def going to try each one cause I heard alot about them but also saw many different reviews for them. 

I don't see the pic of the singles anymore so here it is in case its not showing up for anyone else.

I have a guy who I smoke with at my B&M sending me a pic of his humidor that he wants to sell cause he doesn't smoke cigars anymore. He's mainly a pipe type of guy. Once I get that, I'll be posting it up to see what everyone thinks.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow thats a nice gift there. You could alway make a Tupperdor to store those Acids in. That way they dont mix with other sticks and Ziplocks arent great for long periods of time.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Josh, you got stock in Tupperware or something ??? lol


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Josh, you got stock in Tupperware or something ??? lol


nope but I am all about cost effective smoking. So when my Humidor couldn't contain it all or if I ever get any flavored sticks this is the cheapest option I know of. and trying to share info to help people out.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice hit.
the 100 Anos is a La Aurora. I dont think those are made anymore, limited edition. I have 4 or 5 from about 2 year ago. Nice smoke.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I know man, just busting yer balls. Def gonna experiment with one. You run KL or beads in yours ?


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

The left over acids have been spoken for. I should get those out on Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest since I have a photoshoot tomorrow after work. I kept a few of each for myself to try.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Reino said:


> Nice hit.
> the 100 Anos is a La Aurora. I dont think those are made anymore, limited edition. I have 4 or 5 from about 2 year ago. Nice smoke.


I did a quick search and saw that only 300k were made back in 2003. They said its a rare find. Needless to say, thats one that I will not be smoking..lol.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Wow thats a nice gift there. You could alway make a Tupperdor to store those Acids in. That way they dont mix with other sticks and Ziplocks arent great for long periods of time.


Thanks Josh. I plan on picking up tupperware this week for these. I just need to store it away in the zip-lock until then. Thanks!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Keith I run KL again because its cost effective. Wilson no problem always willing to help someone out with my 2 cents.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Those that inquired about the sticks. I say let them sit and get humidified for a bit. I think they were sitting out for a bit cause I just tried the Kuba Kuba and I tasted the sweetness but it tasted weird. I'm not giving up on them though. I'll try them once again once they have some time in the humi. I'll give it another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Too bad everyone can't have a teacher like this one.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

I love acids, which most know.

But I would keep them in a tupperware container. Why?

If you dont like them, then you can wash out the tupperware and use it for other things. 
You cant get the oils/smell out of a humidor. 

Kick ass bomb too! Super jealous


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

That La Aurora stick is the best of the bunch. Enjoy the smokes in good health bro. What's your set up?

I'm still rocking a D70.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks. I have the Canon 1D Mark III.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Wilson !! i know it wasnt technically a bomb, but more like a Puff Act Of Kindness !! Just wanted to acknowledge the awesome package you sent me !!!! Thanks again brother !! Now that i have your return address, i have stored it in the ammo box !! muah ah ah ah ah !! Have a good weekend Wilson !!!!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Glad you got it okay! Thats my first time sending something in the mail like that.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

wanna do a trade for 2 kubas, and ill send you 2 dead seas?


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Mikey, let me see what I have left. I forgot off the top of my head and I'm not home. I'll check back with you if I get a chance tonight. I will be out of town for the weekend so if I do have any, they wouldn't be able to be shipped til next week. I'll let you know.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am in no hurry. 

Let me know what you want to trade! I would like to get every acid in the humidor


----------



## ramanujan (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe a polarizing filter would help to reduce the reflections of the cellophane a bit. This is slightly distracting.
But nice photos anyways!


----------

